# Goldenseal, Citricidal and probiotics, working!



## Milly1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Have had IBS D for years but it got much worse about a year ago. Am awaiting consultation with gastro..Over the last few months I have tried everything to rid me of the extremely uncomfortable wind and D. Lactose and dairy free diet, calcium, and more recently tried Questran which helped a little. But I think I have finally found a combo that works. A friend was recently diagnosed with Giardia (this bug can be present in tap water, water treatment doesn't kill it off), and I thought, 'hey, that all sounds very familiar!'. So I started researching Giardia and found that Goldenseal is good for gastro problems, along with citricidal to kill off nasty bugs, probiotics to up the good ones. Am on day two of this regime and today has been my first day for about six months without the agonising bloating & wind! Worth a try I reckon.....


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Excellent News Milly! Thanks for sharing it with us!May your success continue!


----------



## Milly1 (Apr 6, 2011)

And yes, it's still working! Can't tell you how brilliant it is to have the joy of food back in my life again. Have actually been eating cherries today with no ill effects and I haven't been able to eat fruit of any kind for a year. So worth trying this combination!


----------

